# Did L3.59 fix your HDMI Issue?



## suignrs (May 16, 2006)

I've had the 622 for about 4 months - the original was replaced within 2 days because of constant rebooting. Although I've had occasional voice and picture problems (which seem to be cured by backing up once or twice), the 622's overall performance has been quite good for what it is (which is not to say Dish has not yet got it right). Anyway, in the for what it's worth column - I did have the occasional video off upon starting problem for a while, but since going to a Harmony 628 remote to control my setup (all the separate remotes were driving my wife nuts) I have not had the problem once. I attribute this to my having programmed the Harmony to turn everything totally off when I retire, and then upon the "Watch TV" command, to turn the 622 on in sequence with the TV and AV Surround. I'd like to say that my intent in doing this was to overcome the video problem, but it wasn't - I just happened upon it. So, those of you having the HDMI/Video problem might try making sure the 622 is OFF when you go to sleep, and then turning it on in sequence when returning to watch TV. Can't promise anything, but what the heck. 

Now I hope when I turn the TV on later, I haven't jinxed myself.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Until today I have had the same "video off upon starting problem". Since day one I have used the Harmony 888 and have shut off the 622 at night. Today there was no video off upon starting problem, I hope that the reason the problem is gone is the download of ver.359 software. I think the "video off upon starting problem" was tied to the 3:00AM download, if I happend to be watching TV when the download came through I would loose the video. If I would skip the download there would not be a loss of video.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## dewey brunner (May 1, 2006)

I do not know if my 622 is different. It automatically turns itself off after a few hours of non use. Maybe it's in the original setup? I absolutely have no problems with both hdmi outputs, an never have.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well L3.59 is out and I gave it a quick spin (5 minutes). It did not correct HDMI with my box so I figured I should get a poll to get other experiences. I know this is a hot topic so remember this is a support forum so lets try and stick to what we are seeing and avoid going down dark side. 

Also: If you are having issues. Post your TV model and a short description of how you lost HDMI. Did it happen right after a software download? Did if never work? Did it happen after the receiver was in service for a a period of time?

I am not sure if 3.59 contains any HDMI fixes, but figured it would be a good idea since we have so many HDMI thread to resync with this new version and report what we are seeing.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

I'm not sure if my problems are/were HDMI related. My no video on the first start up in the morning was NOT there today!!!


----------



## DBS_Derek (Mar 12, 2006)

I now have L3.59. HDMI is still dead after hard re-booting (unplug AC) the 622 as well as my TV (Sharp 45" LCD). My HDMI died while on L3.57 after 2 months of an awesome HD digital picture. Ugh!!!

Is there any release notes for L3.59 to see what the Dish engineers claim they fixed with this latest software push?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

dewey brunner said:


> I do not know if my 622 is different. It automatically turns itself off after a few hours of non use. Maybe it's in the original setup? I absolutely have no problems with both hdmi outputs, an never have.


Press: "MENU" "8" "9" and read "HELP"


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

DBS_Derek said:


> I now have L3.59. HDMI is still dead after hard re-booting (unplug AC) the 622 as well as my TV (Sharp 45" LCD). My HDMI died while on L3.57 after 2 months of an awesome HD digital picture. Ugh!!!
> 
> Is there any release notes for L3.59 to see what the Dish engineers claim they fixed with this latest software push?


Why don't you have Dish exchange your 622? The 1st one I had, last month, had no HMDI output to my Philips LCD HDTV. When I called, I told them right up front I knew the TV's HDMI ports were functioning because I had my computer hooked up to them to test them. Granted you don't get sound that way, DVI to HDMI, but you do get a HDTV signal. The replacement 622's HDMI output was functional and that's how I have my Philips LCD HDTV connected to the 622.


----------



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

When HDMI died a couple of weeks ago, I dutifully followed all the reboot/reconnect steps according to the Dish CSR, to no avail. I asked for a replacement, but was told that my "tv" was at fault. The conversation collapsed, therefore I decided to wait to see if the next sw download would fix the connection. Well, the answer is no, and now I'm hearing that Dish will not replace the 622 just for a broken HDMI.

So, what are my options? One could argue that as long as component works, why bother. Well, here's a good enough reason:


> LOS ANGELES (Hollywood Reporter) -- Sen. Ted Stevens (news, bio, voting record), R-Alaska, unveiled an updated draft of his communications reform legislation Monday that continues to support a broadcast flag for Hollywood to protect copyright video content.


As we all know, if the flag is on, the component output may be down-rezzed or turned off completely. Sure, this won't happen tomorrow.

But what about the following day :nono2:


----------



## ash (Feb 15, 2004)

My HDMI problem was fixed with L 3.59. I have a HP MD6580N DLP TV which had a handshake problem with the 622. I had to unplug and replug the HDMI connection to get the picture back. *I am now a very happy camper*. I hope others with the same TV will experience the same.


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

I am an LG MU-50PM10 (DVI) connected to a Sony 9000 ES amp and my 622... I lost my HDMI today and it worked FINE before hand!!!! I am NOT happy at all...

-Dogg


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Before you bash Dish, a lot of times the issues with the TV manufacturer, not the content supplier.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Again, with all of these support forums, you cant help but be appreciative to Dish and their engineers for continuing to diligently working with all of you to resolve all issues with their equipment. It does mean a lot to have a viable working relationship. Well, unless you have Direct, and no HD.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Before L359 if I tried to switch from 480p/720p/1080i, I would get only a black screen until it converted back to the previous setting. Now it does not matter. I can switch and save any three and it works seamlessly. This is respective to version A as listed in my signature.


----------



## Doggfather (Apr 19, 2004)

Jeff,
You are making the assumption that this did not work fine forever until yesterday ;0 Clearly something they did stopped it from working! I find it funny that the 942 still works, my HDMI dvd player etc, yet just not my 622 now... pretty easy to tell where the problem lies... I'm not intending to point a finger, but I cant not call it how i see it. Whatever was done caused me an issue.

-Dogg


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

TV Brand: Sony 4x3 kv-32hs420
HDMI Lost: About a month back. It happend in the middle of the release and did not seem tied to the release. No equipment changes happend around it. 

3.59 did not bring it back. Tried pulling the cable out. powering off the TV and the 622 and every combintation I could think off without a positive result. 

Ash.... If you could provide the exact steps you did, I would like to try them.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Ok.. Well I did a little test over the weekend. I swapped my two 622s to see if the HDMI issue followed the box. Here is what I saw.

1) The 622 with the non-functional HDMI when moved downstairs to the TV with HDMI->DVI did not result in getting a HDMI(DVI) picture. 

2) The 622 that has a functional HDMI->DVI connection was moved upstairs and when plugged into (HDMI->HDMI) showed a picture. 

So in my case it does appear that my 622 upstairs units HDMI port is no longer functional. Over the next few weeks I am going to go through the process of getting it swapped out.


----------



## michaeltm99 (Jul 30, 2006)

I purchased a 211 and 622... and both had functional HDMI ports when bought. Both had since... gone bad. I got a replacement 211, and that HDMI didn't work out of the box. It's been a frustrating week with this problem. Talked to Dish, they said it's a known issue. I decided to wait on returning them, until something solid is working.

As anyone experienced a situation where their ports and fried?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s michaeltm99

I would suggest looking at all the posts on this thread adn do a search on HDMI and you will see a lot of discussion on this issue. Lots of opinions and lots of experiences including people doing a swap out and have got HDMI back with the same receiver TV combination. 

As to it being hardware/software or a multiple issues user are seeign it is Hard to tell at this point. As for ports fried as a result, also hard to tell but the port is definitely not operational. 

I myself did a swap and my HDMI is back to life. like I said. I would read the threads and you will see how wide opinions and experiences go.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

results of the poll look pretty clear. L3.59 probably did not break any HDMI. Reportedly a fix was included to fix some very specific HDMI handshaking effecting some monitors (SONY?). Most are just experiencing hardware failure with HDMI, which is fixed by hardware swap.


----------



## michaeltm99 (Jul 30, 2006)

Thank Ron... I appreciate the reply.... By swap out do you mean contacting Dish and getting a replacement? Crappy thing is... I bought these two receivers brand new from a dealer. They are still under warranty, for they are less than 6 weeks old... but what a pain. 

Thats always why I was asking about the fried port... if I can hold on to the receivers I bought with the possible anticipation that they will work, then thats what I'd like to do... bnut... I dunno... haha I just don't wanna get into a routine of trial and return.

Again thanks!


----------



## michaeltm99 (Jul 30, 2006)

Also, for the record... the software on mine is L360.

I have a brand new 50" Sony HD LCD/Projection.

THanks again for the kindness!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Understand... Problem is that we don't know for sure if the issues that a lot of the members on here are posting about have the same root cause. Even if it is the same root cause, we don't know what the root cause is so we don't know if this issue can be fixed with a software upgrade. 

Here is what I do know from reading the threads: 

1) The problem has affected user in what seems to be a random occurance. People have reported HDMI failure after an update and also during the middle of a software update cycle. 

2) A box swap in most cases has resulted in a return of their HDMI port usage, but I believe there might be one or two cases I read where it did not. 

4) I believe there is also a couple of posts where a box swap did restore the HDMI port. However, the port failed again at a later date. (I recall reading one possible two accounts of this)

3) Opinions on the root cause vary and can be easly found with a search on HDMI in this forum. 

Ok.. that is what I recall.. Tough call and it can be a pan to swap out. I know because personally I did and my HDMI is back. Reason I swapped was because I wanted my HDMI back and I also wanted to see if it would fail again.


----------



## dante805 (Aug 10, 2006)

My HDMI connection on my 2nd VIP211 just went out yesterday. On my first VIP211 it was fine for 4months then all the sudden it wouldnt work. They sent me a new one 3 weeks ago. It lasted 2 weeks and my HDMI signal just went out 2 days ago. WHAT IS GOING ON??? Is it related to the cables used? Heating? Software??? Any updates???

Thanks



michaeltm99 said:


> I purchased a 211 and 622... and both had functional HDMI ports when bought. Both had since... gone bad. I got a replacement 211, and that HDMI didn't work out of the box. It's been a frustrating week with this problem. Talked to Dish, they said it's a known issue. I decided to wait on returning them, until something solid is working.
> 
> As anyone experienced a situation where their ports and fried?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

dante805 said:


> My HDMI connection on my 2nd VIP211 just went out yesterday. On my first VIP211 it was fine for 4months then all the sudden it wouldnt work. They sent me a new one 3 weeks ago. It lasted 2 weeks and my HDMI signal just went out 2 days ago. WHAT IS GOING ON??? Is it related to the cables used? Heating? Software??? Any updates???
> 
> Thanks


Presumably you are on l360, so wrong thread. Did see a couple reports on somewhat better cable swaps fixing problem. Software is not suppose to be responsible except for a very few incompatible displays. Most currently suspect hardware particularly if it worked for a while.


----------

